# Share the feeding



## SKYCHOU (Oct 5, 2004)

hi all
Share my piranha feeding show~~
http://skyzhou.myweb.hinet.net/sky.mpg


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

BADASS fish, video, and tank


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Loved the Vid , Thanks for sharing


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

very impressive


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

nice.


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

nice vid

how big a tank? how many p's?


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Very nice vid man


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nive vid man


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

awesome!!


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

hahah awesome song man


----------



## SKYCHOU (Oct 5, 2004)

RB 32 said:


> nice.
> [snapback]1075218[/snapback]​


The tank is 150x60x60(cm^3),there are 12 red belly, 1 piraya, and 1 cariba in it.
Thanks for your appreciate guys


----------



## dynasty691 (Jun 15, 2005)

nice everything you got man!!!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

nice vid


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome vid - loved the music!

Is that an anchor in the tank?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------

